# rare bred horses\ponies



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

mYes! I have a Colonial Spanish Horse, Wakiya one of less than 3000 worldwide. These horses were Spanish War horses, Bull Fighting horses, Vaquero's horses, The horse of the Conquistidor, the Native American's "indian pony", buffalo runner, war pony, pony of the express horse, and first cow pony. Almost every American breed owes these horses their debt for passing on their genes and in return they got crossbred, shot and nearly extinct...


























They are phenomenal endurance horses, excel in dressage, jumping, reining, working cow, anything you ask they will put their heart into. They are very smart and have a different mentality than modern breeds, they have old and unique genetics and are not related to the Arab or TB

They are listed as critically endangered with the ALBC and Equus Survival Trust there are less than 300 breeding mares


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Fell pony, there's only about 300 in the US (2 in my state). Fells come from England, they are awesome draft ponies used for riding and driving for the whole family. Lots of people think of them (incorrectly) as "mini" Friesians due to all their hair and feather, and in the US most are black.

I'm on my phone so I can't post pics of Harley, but if you go to my website ::: My Homepage ::: there are a couple and a link to his photo album.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> I have a Fell pony, there's only about 300 in the US (2 in my state). Fells come from England, they are awesome draft ponies used for riding and driving for the whole family. Lots of people think of them (incorrectly) as "mini" Friesians due to all their hair and feather, and in the US most are black.
> 
> I'm on my phone so I can't post pics of Harley, but if you go to my website ::: My Homepage ::: there are a couple and a link to his photo album.


fells are considered rare over there?
im in the UK and my cousin has a fell. 
never really thought of them as rare over here though...dont know really lol

here he is


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Interesting thread! I've never had any rare horses, but the ones posted do look unique!


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

Agree with kawaiicharlie, I tend to think of as fairly common over here especially in the m&m scene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

I think Hispano-Arabs are considered somewhat rare.
Here is ''Morning Glory'' our almost 5 year old mare, she was born right at our barn.
As a foal>
























Age 4


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup, in the US Fells are very rare. Most people have never heard of them. They're missing out


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

Really wow! I suppose a few breds you guys have over there we have never heard of either. What about dales ponies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## perhapsimabandit (Feb 20, 2011)

Kiger Mustang owner here!

As the story goes, a small group of original spanish-bred horses that ended up secluded in the Steens mountains in Oregon. They missed all the inbreeding other feral herds had to produce the modern mustang we all know and love, so they are closer to the original, much like the colonial spanish horse posted above.

Beautiful horses with great minds, but stubborn ******s  my girl makes me work HARD!

Some pictures of Trillium and Kiger friends, although her dun factor is hidden underneath a bunch of black (they call it "lobo dun" haha, you can see her stripes when the sun washes her out) - most kigers are some shade of dun or grulla and they can be GORGEOUS!




Very awkward baby stage


Dancer! Classic Dun


Willow! Dun + cream gene


HDR is a wonderful thing - too bad her butt looks to weeny from this angle


Last month


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Its sad that some breeds have become so rare. I sometimes wish I could say I own a breed no one has heard hehe. All the horses so far are beautiful almost make mine look boring.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I've always wanted to get a rare breed of horse, but I obviously would never be able to afford anything that isn't a grade horse of one of the general American breeds, (Appy, QH, Arab, TB, etc.) I would love to have a horse imported from Europe, though. It just seems like theirs so many beautiful horses over there!

I've heard of a rare breed of horse called the Wilbur Cruz, or something of that sort. My aunt has a friend who lives in Arizona who has a couple. Aparrently there are only about 200 of them. I could be wrong, but that's just what I heard.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

The Wilbur Cruce horse is a strain of Colonial Spanish horse. They were mission horses kept pure for generations and were rescued by the ALBC and separated into breeding groups. I actually just helped rehome a WC mare, she was sold by the man who bred my horse and then taken back because she was being abused. 

CS horses are awesome. And they're not expensive at all I bought my girl for $600 the highest I've seen them is $4500, and one for $10,000 both vet very well bred well seasoned and shown. Youngsters are usually 600-750 and older horses usually sell for under $2000. There's a reason they're called the "poor man's Andalusian"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i want an akahl teke - i think they are AMAZING! and thanks for sharing guys - love reading all these breeds


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

We had a Bavarian Warmblood. He is sadly passed away now, at the ripe age of thirty, but we had a black buckskin gelding. Very, very lazy, but also very quiet and smart. Sultan would slowly come to a stop if you lost your balance and wouldn't move until you were righted again. Us kids used to cling on the side of his body and try to get him to move and he never did. He stood about 16 hands and had huge hooves. He was almost draft horse in build but could move like an Arab.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

This is Maggie (Pistolas Magnalena Spanish Mustang) the Wilbur Cruce horse I helped find a home


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, here in South Africa, we have an indigenous breed of pony known as Nooitgedachters. They're not rare in South Africa but I doubt any of them exist outside of the country.

They're a really hardy, indigenous breed, can live out all year long, have strong hooves, great, loving personalities and can do almost anything you ask of them. They can compete in Dressage, Show Jumping, Hunter classes, Gymkhanas, Showing classes, Driving, Working Riding classes - you name it.

Here are a few of the pictures of some of the Nooities at the Stud (rider's faces have been blurred out as they're not all me) - the little mare in my avatar is also a Nooitie.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

aww i love the horse in your avatar it is beautiful!!


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2010)

I have a Pottock, also known as Basque. Still semi feral in the Basque region of France/Spain.


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

Luanne, absolutely gorgeous horse/pony!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I think ardennes horses are rare in the US I don't know about other countries, but there aren't too many here.
This is my ardennes draft horse, Remington.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I think the ardennes are rarer than people think, there's a lot of comois (sp) in the uk but not a huge amount of ardennes. I haven't really seen that many becoming avaible in france I think that's due to the demand in meat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I would love an Ankel-Teke (sp?). I just love that shimmer they have.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

highlander said:


> I think the ardennes are rarer than people think, there's a lot of comois (sp) in the uk but not a huge amount of ardennes. I haven't really seen that many becoming avaible in france I think that's due to the demand in meat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've only seen one other draft that I think is an ardennes here. But it could maybe be a roan belgian ( is that possible?) I dont know what a comois is though.
It's always funny seeing people ask what breed Remi is, and I tell them, and they're like "Huh, what in the world is that??"


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

We have a lot coming into the U.K right now. There's alot of people here who are "rescuing" these horses from the french meat market. I've mis-spelt it, its comtois. A friend of mine rehomes alot of them as they're got such lovely, easy temperments generally.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I would love to own a Kiger Stallion or some other Spanish horse breed.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

WildJessie said:


> I would love to own a Kiger Stallion or some other Spanish horse breed.


Go Colonial Spanish Horse they are the best! :wink:

I know, I shamelessly promote the breed every chance I get but hey we've got less than 3000 and some strains have less than 200 individuals, we have to get people interested in preservation!


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

I had a purebred curly =)(There are TONS of crossbreds out there.... He still had a 4 digit registration number. I believe a low numbered one to) . He's now packing a little girl around a cross-rail course. AMAZING horse. We did literally EVERYTHING we could together... I would love to own another one some day.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Where do curlies originate? I know their have been Curly Colonial Spanish Horses even a few curly BLMS, where does the curl come from?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any Cleveland Bays on here? I think they aer absolutely gorgeous and have even met a few at shows. It's too bad I didn't get any pictures....


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^There was a good article about Cleveland bays and their rarity recently. Such gorgeous horses!


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

wakiya said:


> Where do curlies originate? I know their have been Curly Colonial Spanish Horses even a few curly BLMS, where does the curl come from?





> he exact origin of the Bashkir Curly Horse is one of the greatest mysteries of the horse world.
> 
> Horses with curly coats are most certainly an ancient breed. They have been depicted in art and statuary in early China as far back as 161 AD. There has been evidence of their presence in South America and Europe. A photo of a curly coated Bashkir horse from Russia was printed in the 1938 March issue of the Nature magazine entitled "The Evolution of the Horses". The horse's picture was later drawn by John Hix and featured in a cartoon called "Strange as it Seems". The clipping had been saved in a scrapbook by the Damele (Duh-mel'ly)  family (early day curly horse breeders in Nevada). This information was one of the factors that helped in determining the name of this unique breed, the American Bashkir Curly Horse.
> 
> ...


Just a bit of the "about the breed" On the American Bashkir Curly registration page


----------



## furandfeather (Jan 4, 2011)

hi, we have an Eriskay pony ,and a herd of exmoors all got attitude but great to be around.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't find pics of tara, I'll ask her owner if she's got a half decent one. I'm sure in the ones on my old phone she's pulling faces. Where are you furandfeather? I know we have a few up here as a friend on mine has 3 purebred cat A ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

I don't have a rare horse, just a paint in denial and a lil pali paint. However Bennys barnmate thats stalled next to her is a beautiful Murgese his mom shipped him over from Italy. I can tell you this horse warms my heart, just as sweet as can be will do anything for his mom and at the age of 4 is used as that steady mount to use to teach the "young" green ones to behave on the trail. I really adore this boy and he gets a kiss on his beautiful nose everytime day from me. He's the only one I've ever seen and the first time I had ever heard of one. If anyone knows of anymore let me know. Zuli's owner would love to meet some more owners if only via internet.








looks bigger then he actually is he's just under 16hh and his owner isn't to tall making Zuli look much bigger


----------

